# Wilsonara Opalescent



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread must have disappeared when the server crashed the other night, so I am re-posting:

Wilsonara Opalescent ‘On the Edge’ (Oda. Nationhood x Onc. Trilobum) -- one of the prettiest in the Wilsonara group, I think. I had to take it home when I saw it -- it made me. I didn't have a choice...


----------



## tim (Mar 10, 2012)

I would encourage you all to look up Onc. trilobum...it is unbeleiveable that this plant has that as a parent. This clone should be awarded already and will be for certain in the near future.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm wondering how something so yellow and brown can be a parent to something so pink and white!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I had to take it home when I saw it -- it made me. I didn't have a choice...



Orchid mind control!


----------



## tenman (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, I have my doubts. I wonder if the parents are correct or a fly got in there before the humman-assisted pollen; I just don't buy Onc.trilobum as one of the parents.


----------



## tim (Mar 11, 2012)

it's possible...neither of the awarded ones look like trilobum either; it's just that this one is particularly good...


----------



## tenman (Mar 11, 2012)

tim said:


> it's possible...neither of the awarded ones look like trilobum either; it's just that this one is particularly good...



The real question is are they all from the same original seedpod/flaskking (and thereafter mericloning of those seedlings thusly produced)? And if so, well then, I wonder if in fact the parents are as they say. There have been cases where the offspring of a putative cross have been clearly something other than specified, assuming a bug pollinated the parent flower before the toothpick got there. The easiest cases to identify have been pure species which have turned out to be obvious hybrids, but there have been numerous such cases before.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic!!!

Incredible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 11, 2012)

It's beautiful! Is it fragrant? How often does it bloom? How big is the plant? How do you care for it, Dot? Is it easy or difficult? I feel like a two-year old asking all these questions :rollhappy: and thank you in advance for putting up with me.  This one has certainly piqued my interest!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh wow! That looks amazing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> It's beautiful! Is it fragrant? How often does it bloom? How big is the plant? How do you care for it, Dot? Is it easy or difficult? I feel like a two-year old asking all these questions :rollhappy: and thank you in advance for putting up with me.  This one has certainly piqued my interest!



Gosh, Mark -- I just got it! It probably will bloom once a year -- typical for Wilsonaras. I'm going to grow it in bright shade, intermediate temps -- until it tells me it doesn't like those conditions.

I did not notice a fragrance. The plant is pretty small, but it's still very young -- first bloom (not a seedling since it's a clone).

Wilsonaras are fairly easy to grow. Just don't overwater them after their growth is mature.


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 14, 2012)

Tenman, I can understand your trepidation about trilobum as a parent. However, I can attest that trilobum is indeed in the background of this plant. As it turns out, trilobum is fastly becoming the new star of hybridizing warmth and heat tolerant intergenerics, and seems to pass on all of its best qualities to its offspring, and is very recessive for size and color. Overall, one of the best parents (grandparents) I know.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

